

Lost flight home on my bday so I finished the framework demo at the airport cafe - skidding
http://skidding.github.io/cosmos/

======
skidding
The demo page might be a bit too subtle. Basically you get the text after you
complete the first Tetris line. I'd appreciate any feedback I can get, skip
the demo if that's not your thing:
[https://github.com/skidding/cosmos](https://github.com/skidding/cosmos)

